# anaglypta



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Somewhat of an amateur wallcovering guy here. A customer is talking about anaglypta. it seems as if this is textured. How is this installed compared to other brands. She specifically says 'flat black anaglypta.' What do I need to know here?


----------

